# Xubuntu Helligkeit für Batterie und Netz einstellen



## dan954 (31. Oktober 2014)

*Xubuntu Helligkeit für Batterie und Netz einstellen*

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand wie man in (X)ubuntu einstellen kann, das eine bestimmte Helligkeit automatisch bei Batteriebetrieb und Netz eingestellt wird?
Ich habe es schon versucht wie hier beschrieben, es funktioniert auch wenn ich das Netzkabel anstecke
jedoch wird beim rausziehen die Helligkeit nicht wieder reduziert.

Gruß

*EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, kann zu.*


----------



## painleZ (6. November 2014)

*AW: Xubuntu Helligkeit für Batterie und Netz einstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fange mal mit der Lösung an:

1. Über das Software-Center das Tool "xbacklight" installieren

2. Über "Einstellungen" "Sitzung und Startverhalten" und den Reiter "Automatisch gestartete Anwendungen" das Tool hinzufügen.

3. Die Befehlszeile lautet: xbacklight = 30". Dabei bedeutet 30 = 30%

Danach stellt xubuntu beim Start die gewünschte Helligkeit ein.


----------

